# Oven wont stay lit!



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

The oven in my van will not stay lit, its the type where you have to hold the knob in for a few seconds then let go...

It just wont stay lit, ive resorted to using gaffa tape but this comes unstuck with the heat and is making a mess.

I can get the model if need be later on.

Cheers guyz.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Aaron,
My guess is that it's the thermocouple that's gone dodgy. It usually "pokes" into the flame, so gas is only allowed to flow to the burner if it's ignited (heating the thermocouple). It is a safety feature designed so you don't gas yourself (unlikely) or blow yourself up (very likely!!).

Firstly try bending the thermocouple so it's definately in the flame (NOT while it's lit!!) or cleaning it with a bit of emery, it sometimes works.

Failing that, it's replacement time, only for the part not the entire oven

_Edit: Bad grammar - probably more than I've noticed!_


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
It sounds like the theromcouple has failed.
This is a little device that sits in the flame and due to being heated up open a valve and keeps the gas supply on. if the flame blew out and this wasnt fitted then gas would keep coming out and gas ya.

They can be replaced but its a bit of a job.

It may be that there is a blockage of the jet and the flames are not heating up the thermocouple as they should so make sure the flame is ok and not one sided.

You will see a thermocouple of all your hob rings too if you look.

Phill


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a thought, have you made sure the cooker lid is up? We made this mistake on more than one occasion :roll:


----------



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive tried cleaning the Thermocouple, if thats the thing where the gas comes out......it gets covered in soot sometimes?

Cleaned that and it worked for a bit, then happened again.

Any idea if the oven would have to come out?


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oven wont stay lit*

We had a problem with the oven in our Rapido where it would not stay lit , the knob was fouling the casing , try pulling the plastic knob off and pushing on the valve spindle with a pair of pliers .


----------



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheers i will try that tonight!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

As mentioned earlier, check the thermocouple is positioned in the flame.

*Do not use the oven by sticking the knob down as you are stopping the safety cutout from working in case of flame failure. Worst scenario is the flame goes out and the gas flow continues until it finds the flame from the hob, then you and your van are history!*


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont think your thermocouple should be covered in soot !!

If it is it is an indication of inefficient combustion !! 

I would STRONGLY suggest that you get the whole cooker checked over and serviced by an expert !! (you only get one life, dont throw it away for the sake of saving a few quid )


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Transit_Aaron said:


> Ive tried cleaning the Thermocouple, if thats the thing where the gas comes out......it gets covered in soot sometimes?
> 
> Cleaned that and it worked for a bit, then happened again.
> 
> Any idea if the oven would have to come out?


No that's the gas jet, the thermocouple is a short straight piece of thick wire that sits in the path of the flame. Here's a picture of a typical one. You probably only see the end of the long probe, and its that which should be in the path of the flame.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

We had much the same problem with our new van's oven. We found the best way is to turn it on by ressing the knob in holding it for about 20secionds then leaving the door open for a couple of minutes.

Hope this helps

Paul and Ann


----------



## Transit_Aaron (Oct 27, 2010)

Jezport said:


> As mentioned earlier, check the thermocouple is positioned in the flame.
> 
> *Do not use the oven by sticking the knob down as you are stopping the safety cutout from working in case of flame failure. Worst scenario is the flame goes out and the gas flow continues until it finds the flame from the hob, then you and your van are history!*


Ive never thought of that  , and that has happened a few times where it has gone out and i dont know for how long! Although when it does go out its because the tape has got warm and unstuck therefor cutting the gas off anyway.

The grill and hob works fine ( hob is seperate).

Would a caravan medic be trained to do such work or would i have to goto a Gas company?


----------

